# Student visa processing



## malkojee7 (Feb 27, 2013)

heloo i am a student of sub class 573 going for study in australia (sydney) i ve applied on 24th januray 2013 and i gave my medical test on 11th feb 2013 so can you please tell me how much more time will be taken after medical test because my classes are already start and i havent get any news from embassy 
kindly reply me


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

You left it very late to apply for your visa. It can take some time especially as you come from a high risk country. Personally I would have been applying at least 3 months ago for a Feb start.


----------



## malkojee7 (Feb 27, 2013)

yeah i know i ve applied late but some of my friends also applied with me and they get their visa about couple of days ago but i havent get yet so how much time do you yhink they will take more or they will cancel my visa ?


----------



## aspirant7 (Jul 4, 2013)

malkojee7 said:


> yeah i know i ve applied late but some of my friends also applied with me and they get their visa about couple of days ago but i havent get yet so how much time do you yhink they will take more or they will cancel my visa ?


Does your university come under streamlined visa processing? If yes it shouldnt take long for your grant letter to be issued. I got mine in 2 days. You could contact DIAC for further info


----------

